# Erick Dampier thinks he can handle Shaq



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Dampier says he'll handle Shaq 

_The 6-11, 265-pound Dampier said he would guard O'Neal, now with the Heat, as he did in the West. "I just try to go out and play him hard, try to meet him earlier and not let him get to the position he's comfortable in."_ 

But I like the part that comes immediately after that...

_According to the Elias Sports Bureau, in 17 career games against Dampier, O'Neal has shot *58.4 percent from the field* and averaged *25.1 points and 11.5 rebounds* while Dampier has shot 39.8 percent with 7.8 points and 7.1 rebounds._ 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: What a moron! Erick, if you guard him like you did in the West...you're gonna get spanked.

Alan Henderson might as well say that he can stop Tim Duncan.:laugh: Good God, the article makes it sound like Dampier is this great defensive player and talks about how he thinks that he can contain Shaq and make him less of a factor. Then, when you look at the numbers...it's a CROCK OF CRAP!

The irony of that article is beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well hopefully Damp will come to ATL (anything but NY will make me happy), and we could see this matchup 4 times next year


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

What a total dumbass. :laugh: I am soooo glad nobody has been dumb enough to sign him to a huge contract.


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

_"I don't know a lot of people who played him the way I did last season," said Dampier, the former Warrior who met coach Lenny Wilkens at the Knicks' practice facility yesterday. "Definitely, they would need somebody to compete against him."_ 



:laugh:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

You have to actually have an NBA contract first, pal.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Erick Dampier probably believes he earns an almost max deal as well.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If he could stop Shaq, he'd have 32 GM's at his doorstep...


----------



## Most Ballingest Playa (Jun 9, 2004)

"You get to a certain point in your life where the money's not a factor and you just want to win. I'm not getting any younger and I want to be in the playoffs so I have a chance to compete for a championship."

-- Center Erick Dampier , on weighing where to play next season


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

well, in 1 game last year, he held him to 8-19 shooting (and 17 points). in another he held him to 5 rebounds (21 pts). in the 3rd game, he got demolished (31 & 16). so, he did hold him in check 2/3's of the time last year.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> well, in 1 game last year, he held him to 8-19 shooting (and 17 points). in another he held him to 5 rebounds (21 pts). in the 3rd game, he got demolished (31 & 16). so, he did hold him in check 2/3's of the time last year.


True but I gaurentee its the last time he does. Shaq is not a player that you give an extra reason to get up for a game. The next time Shaq plays him he's gonna really take it too him just to prove a point.

Remember Ruben "the Kobe stopper" Patterson - how long did that last for?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Dampier says he'll handle Shaq
> 
> _The 6-11, 265-pound Dampier said he would guard O'Neal, now with the Heat, as he did in the West. "I just try to go out and play him hard, try to meet him earlier and not let him get to the position he's comfortable in."_
> ...





Considering Shaq for his career has put up 27.1 PPG, 12 RPG, .58 FG%, I wouldn't say that Dampier is worse than the average guy that is thrown at Shaq every week. I'm not trying to defend Dampier in any way, because we all know that there is not one guy on the planet who can stop Shaq, but your statements on Dampier are on par with Dampier's statements on Shaq. Dampier hasn't stopped Shaq by any means, but he certainly hasn't been as bad as you are making it out to be, statistically at least.


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

Last season, Dampier actually played Shaq decently and better than others did.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

It was great to see the Warriors blow out the Lakers on Fastbreak.

Okay, it was kind of flukey, but Dampier did a hell of a job. That would've been a good time to have him or pick him up in fantasy (I did later).


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Dude has let the offseason attention go to his head. Just because you're an above average center doesn't mean you can take on Shaq and not get destroyed.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Dampier says he'll handle Shaq
> 
> _The 6-11, 265-pound Dampier said he would guard O'Neal, now with the Heat, as he did in the West. "I just try to go out and play him hard, try to meet him earlier and not let him get to the position he's comfortable in."_
> ...


lol, at least he guy is confident in what he believes. I like guys that this. Scrubs think he can be as good as stars and release statements left and right in public so he gets more exposure.


----------

